
Plane – a social icebreaker to connect people in new places - listentojohan
http://tryplane.com/
======
kseistrup
Seems to be iPhone only…

~~~
listentojohan
Yes. I'd imagine that they'll work on that in the future as they are just now
launching it to a broader audience.

